# Dark Rock Pro 4 mit TridentZ RGB 3200 CL14 2x8GB auf Asrock Taichi X470



## gregorowitsch (13. September 2018)

Moin

Ich möchte meinen Wraith Prism des 2700X ersetzen da er stark schlingert.
Passt der riesige Dark Rock Pro 4 über meine hohen RGB RAM-Riegeln?
Es ist nicht wichtig dass man das RGB später noch sieht.
Gehäuse ist ein Fractal R6.

danke


----------



## RtZk (13. September 2018)

Du hast 4 Slots und 2 verschiedene Möglichkeiten wie du Dual Channel erreichst, dementsprechend gar kein Problem, es kann nur problematisch werden, wenn du irgendwann mal 4 Riegel einbauen willst.


----------



## EyRaptor (13. September 2018)

Und  auch dann kann man den vorderen Lüfter des DRP4 nach oben versetzen. 

Review: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 - Cooling - HEXUS.net
Trident Z´s scheinen also darunter zu passen.


----------



## gregorowitsch (13. September 2018)

Super, danke
War nur unsicher da ich von anderen gelesen habe die die Kühler höher montiert haben und dafür die Lamellen ansägen mussten.


----------



## CastorTolagi (13. September 2018)

Vermutlich noch DRP3 Besitzer - der hatte noch nicht die Kerbe vorne in den Kühlfinnen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

